# Post/ Mail Question



## wanderingaussie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all, Im new around here and have a quick question.

My inlaws thought they would surprise us and send us something in the post. Only problem is they didnt realise mail doesnt get delivered to the house. (they used the house address we gave them for emergencies etc) So what happens to this mail? will it just be returned?

any help gratefully accepted. x


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Removed (I only have info for Singapore!) My apologies


----------

